# Rockets offer 4 young talents for Chris Kaman



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

center Hasheem Thabeet (No. 2 by Memphis)
power forward Jordan Hill (No. 8 by New York). 
point guard Jonny Flynn (No. 6 by Wolves)
small forward Terrence Williams (No. 11 by ...)

Adding a shooting guard, Hornets get a team.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I am all for this trade. Even though Chris Kaman sucks. Because at least I never have to see those guys dress in Rockets' uniforms again.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL
Apart from Hill none of those guys are in our rotation Kaman will be and he will play more minutes than Hill. 

I strongly support this trade.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

would do this in an instant!


----------

